

The Thing I Didn't Build - alsothings
http://www.tomscott.com/thing/

======
mourique
He proves a point and establishes a market by showing a google search query. I
don't think this is valuable since we all know Google is building up your
personal filter bubble. Therefore it's quite logic he gets suggestions for
unprotected tweets, he's already investigating in that field. I don't get
these results. But this might change now that i read his article and composed
a comment on that matter.

Doing a google search is not a proof for anything anymore, because they are
perfectly tailored for you. I wonder why people still do it.

------
chatman
Twitter is not meant for protected accounts, rather for broadcast. Such users
are far too less. Perhaps they are so dumb (to have protected tweets) that
they deserved to be looked at, so that they can run away to their facebook
where they must've originally come from.

~~~
sluu99
The same thing can be built for facebook, though.

------
rvschuilenburg
Next: facebook 'private' photos

~~~
lucaspiller
This would probably be legally easier. As long as you have the URL you can
access them, so you are more of a directory than a provider of the data.

E.g. [https://www.google.com/search?q=hphotos-ak-
frc1](https://www.google.com/search?q=hphotos-ak-frc1)

------
alsothings
tl;dr - nothing on the web is private.

